# Best record keeping software for hay fields



## PGA Hay (Sep 25, 2020)

Good evening folks,
Newbie here... ???? We run a hay operation that has numerous farms with a few fields each and keeping good records with several employees is an ongoing struggle. By records I'm thinking of dates of fertilizer applications, hay cuttings, tonnage per field, being able to trace which hay came from which field etc.etc...... we have a number of acres certified organic so that makes having good records a must. I'm wondering if any of you's out there know of a good app or software system that would be a step up from the old "write it on the calendar" method. ???? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

If there isn't a software program you could always do it on a spreadsheet.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Trillium Farm said:


> If there isn't a software program you could always do it on a spreadsheet.


+1

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I know AGCO has a system for the large square balers for tracking. As far as fertilizer/herbicide applications, I use Ag Leader SMS. Freaking fantastic software.


----------



## PGA Hay (Sep 25, 2020)

stack em up said:


> I know AGCO has a system for the large square balers for tracking. As far as fertilizer/herbicide applications, I use Ag Leader SMS. Freaking fantastic software.


Thanks I'll check them out


----------

